# Just another Merckx....



## kolarshooter

Here's my recently completed project: An early 90's Merckx TSX, 57cm (c-c) square. Telekom scheme isn't my favorite, but it was what came available as a NOS frame and fork which I bought from a fellow in Germany. The bike features a mix of period correct (for the most part) Campagnolo gear. C-Record, Athena, and Chorus. It is 8 speed, and was built with the following NOS parts: Downtube shifters, brakeset, seatpost (Selcoff), C-Record brake levers, Cinelli 101? Stem, Cinelli cork tape (the adhesive was dried-up and coming off in pieces.) I've heard folks praising Brooks saddles for some time...so I bought a new B-17 for $50 on eBay.

I have a few old computers which I bought new around 1990 which still work...a Cateye and an Avocet. I may put one on...but I love how clean the bike looks without the extra cables and wires.

Here's how the project started...


----------



## kolarshooter

Here's how my project ended up....


----------



## Pablo

Cool color scheme. Certainly not "just another" Merckx.


----------



## kolarshooter

*More "Bike Porn"...*

Some close-ups...


----------



## Pablo

Throw a white Regal on that puppy.


----------



## kolarshooter

more...


----------



## kolarshooter

*Bike Porn...Her "Front End"...*

NOS Cinelli Stem, Record Headset, Cinelli Bars, Cinelli Bar Tape, C-Record Brake Levers...you get the idea...


----------



## kolarshooter

*Parts parts parts....*

Here's what it took me so long to gather...


----------



## kolarshooter

Pablo said:


> Throw a white Regal on that puppy.


Ohhh...you are into "Bike Porn"!!!

I'll have to hang it up in the Living Room if it gets any better lookin'!


----------



## Fivethumbs

Brilliant!!


----------



## Guest

One of the bikes I would stil;l like to get is a Merckx TSX.

Very nice indeed.

A TSX to go with the MX Leader, the Corsa Extra and the Corsa SL.

I would really like a Merckx TSX.


Jealous.


----------



## Kenacycle

Geat pictures! and even a more excellent bike! 
Superb choice of parts and taste!

those Continental 4 season tires are super tough tires! I used them as rain tires and they just don't get cut and sliced like my good weather tires. They are simply bomb proof


----------



## barry1021

most excellent!!

b21


----------



## kolarshooter

kdub said:


> those Continental 4 season tires are super tough tires! I used them as rain tires and they just don't get cut and sliced like my good weather tires. They are simply bomb proof


That reminds me...does anyone still make a good road clincher with "natural" or "gum" walls???

(Thanks for the compliments, BTW)


----------



## tarwheel2

*skin wall tires*



kolarshooter said:


> That reminds me...does anyone still make a good road clincher with "natural" or "gum" walls???
> 
> (Thanks for the compliments, BTW)


Vredestein makes skinwall Forezzas, available from biketiresdirect.com in size 700x25 for about $30 each. Panaracer TGs have natural tan sidewalls, as well, but they are a little heavier with a touring tread.

However, I would stick with black tires on your bike. It's a beautiful build, and black tires just seem like they would match the color scheme better. I've got a red & black Merckx Corsa 01, and it looks great with black tires and rims. Natural skinwalls would detract from the color scheme, in my view.


----------



## kolarshooter

tarwheel2 said:


> Vredestein makes skinwall Forezzas, available from biketiresdirect.com in size 700x25 for about $30 each. Panaracer TGs have natural tan sidewalls, as well, but they are a little heavier with a touring tread.
> 
> However, I would stick with black tires on your bike. It's a beautiful build, and black tires just seem like they would match the color scheme better. I've got a red & black Merckx Corsa 01, and it looks great with black tires and rims. Natural skinwalls would detract from the color scheme, in my view.


You are right that the black tires look "sexier" however I "figgered" that gumwall tires would accentuate the age of the build. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Kenacycle

kolarshooter said:


> That reminds me...does anyone still make a good road clincher with "natural" or "gum" walls???
> 
> (Thanks for the compliments, BTW)



Yes. Veloflex PAVE tires. That's what I have on my Motorola MXL. They are light too.. 180grams each.
Can buy them here from Probikekit for very good price. free shipping too, and an additional 5% off by entering code: TDFUSD.. good til 8/19 https://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y1077


----------



## kolarshooter

_*Shweeeeeeeeet!!!*_


----------



## atpjunkie

*yeah*

skin sidewalls are tres schweet

nice call on the monoplaners (brake) those are actually Chorus level, the record level was the
Delta. The Monoplaner is a better brake and sexier IMHO. Damn yer bike is sexy, and yes white regal please.


----------



## kolarshooter

atpjunkie said:


> skin sidewalls are tres schweet
> 
> nice call on the monoplaners (brake) those are actually Chorus level, the record level was the
> Delta. The Monoplaner is a better brake and sexier IMHO. Damn yer bike is sexy, and yes white regal please.


Seems like the "natural" tires really are da-kine for this build. They reflect the vintage of the bike better.

Funny, I'm (finally?) starting to think of myself as "old" (I'm 43) ......since starting the build-up of this NOS frame, I have needed the skilled experience of ACTUAL bike mechanics...it's eye-opening when I go to bike shops and the kids working there don't know what a seat-tube reamer is. :rolleyes5:

C-Record-era Brakes...don't forget the Cobalto set...Ugly to my eye, but people are paying good $$$ for them. My NOS set was sold to me as Athena, but looks (to me) like Chorus. Click Here to see...

White regal....yea, yea, I know. I'm going to give the Brooks a try. My first rides were short, but reasonably comfortable for a saddle with a reputation of being soooo comfy AFTER hundreds of miles of "break-in." Interestingly enough, I have a copper-rivet black Regal Ti (new) which I got for this bike. I mounted it on the cyclocross bike I use as a commuter and am not overly impressed so-far. I only have maybe 60 miles on it. I think I prefer the Brooks B-17 (which surprises me.) For reference, the saddle I seem most comfortable on is the older (non-gel) Flite saddle. This is truly surprising.

I am enjoying the process of building this bike and hope to build another "classic" heavy-metal bike again soon.

Your input is valuable and inspirational. Thanks to all...

Robert.


----------



## kolarshooter

Here's one thing this bike was missing...a Campy Aero seatpost. (Gawd, I love eBay sometimes...)


----------



## bsdc

Wow! That is nice!


----------



## brewster

Those are indeed Athena brake calipers. The seller was correct. Very nice bike. Instant classic. I'd have to agree. The correct saddle for that bike is a white regal.

brewster


----------



## atpjunkie

*athena*

but usually referred to simply as Monoplaners

excellent choice, a lovely brake, some of the nicest design


----------



## t. swartz

*is there such thing as...*

"just another merckx"??? naw...gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## kolarshooter

Thanks for the brake input, guys!


----------



## kolarshooter

*FREE C-Record Seatpost !?!?!?*

So, I was walking out of my LBS when the owner called over to me in the parking lot "Hey Robert, I have something for you...wait a minute"...so, I watched the fellow go to the trunk of his car and remove something which he brought to me: "Here, you're the first person I thought of when I found this in a box of junk in my garage. If you use it, great, otherwise you can just throw it away. You might use it for parts or something." I thanked him and took the green and grey item in my hand...it was a thoroughly oxidized and corroded seatpost...an aero seatpost...a seatpost with the Campy logo embossed in the sides.

Well, I brought it home, and into the shop we went to get some rouge and fire up the buffing wheel...15 minutes later this is what I had...it looks like brand new. I just can't believe it! Check it out...


----------



## orbeamike

atpjunkie said:


> but usually referred to simply as Monoplaners
> 
> excellent choice, a lovely brake, some of the nicest design


I think monoplaners refer to a specific type of Campy brake design in which one brake arm threads through another brake arm. It 1st appeared in the late '80/early '90 with the Chorus group. Eventually it trickled down to Athena and even Mirage in the mid to late/90s. 
It is one of the most elegant brake design. Link below shows a pic of 'monoplaner" brake

https://www.campyonly.com/images/catalogs/1991/91chorus.jpg

The brakes on this beautiful Merckx is "single pivot" Athena brakes from the early '90s. I think around '95/96 Campy start stenciling groupo names on the components.


----------



## kolarshooter

I love this website!

Thanks guys,

Robert.


----------



## brewster

excuse me while I mop up the drool on my desk......I love those rags to riches stories. That shop owner just handed you about $150 dollars, since that is about what C-Record aero posts go for on ebay. Some jewelry you just can't put a price on on, and this one of those.

brewster


----------



## thedips

damn.. im so envious.. and you dont even really like that color which kills me..hahaha.. telekom is one of my grails... i love that scheme.... beauutifulll build... i dont have as much patience as you so i prollly woulda done the bike mis-justice and put newer campy on it.. but wow.. your build is perfect... maybe some delta brakes for that added bling!!!


----------



## slotnick

Hey kolarshooter,

really nice job on that bike! 

Just a question: where did you manage to get that cinelli bar tape end those merckx bar-ends? That would look perfect on my Corsa 01!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Good god!!! This bike is LOVELY!!!


----------



## kolarshooter

slotnick said:


> Hey kolarshooter,
> 
> really nice job on that bike!
> 
> Just a question: where did you manage to get that cinelli bar tape end those merckx bar-ends? That would look perfect on my Corsa 01!


Why, through eBay, of course!


----------

